
Four Mentorship Archetypes - catchmeifyoucan
https://g-rand.com/2018/12/04/4-mentorship-archetypes/
======
jlizzle30

      I ask them what skill they wish 
      they were better at. Then I ask 
      who they think is great at it. It 
      only takes a moment for it to 
      click – they don’t need a perfect 
      mentor that can do everything, 
      they can start by just reaching 
      out to learn a single skill from 
      a single person.
    

I'm stuck in this place where I'm not sure _what_ I want to progress towards.
It feels like a pre-mentorship phase because a mentor can't help you with an
undefined goal. If they could, I'm not sure how they would be identified.

~~~
all2
What has meaning to you? What tugs at your soul when you can't sleep? Where
does your mind go between tasks during the day?

~~~
Infernal
Whatever this thing is or has been for you, how do you distinguish between a
path you should pursue or a dream that is best left as a dream?

~~~
all2
> that is best left as a dream?

I think a better question for me personally would be: "what dreams have I
purposefully turned away from?" And better yet, 'why?'

I grew up with people telling me how smart I was, and how I was going to do
great things, and 'oh, I expect to see your name in a newspaper someday', etc.
So I dreamt big. Spaceships, mining the stratosphere of Jupiter or the
asteroid belt, and so on. Kid dreams without restriction.

I began stepping back from these very big things when I got married. What kind
of time commitment will it take for me to be the absolute best? What would it
mean for me to dump my heart and soul into something other than the one I
love? At the end, when I've got ten minutes of life left, would I be satisfied
with what I had done?

I don't like the answers I have to the questions above. The bottom line for me
is the question "What _really_ matters? Not just to me, but when considering
the largest scope of reality."

The value of human life is not our achievements, or our legacy that we leave
behind, or a name that will be remembered. Rather, our value is our capacity
to love God and love other people. In fact, we aren't asked to do anything
more than that.

Sure, we are given passion and desire to _do_ and to build and to create. And
we should follow that to the extent we are able (beyond our own frail fears
and mental limitations). But the end of the line isn't what we achieve. It
can't be. Because (depending on who you listen to) in a few trillion years
it'll all wind down into a steady-state soup. Meaning will be lost to the dead
and dying universe.

TL;DR: leave it a dream if you have some end-goal as the _reason_ for the
doing of the thing (ie, money, fame, wealth, notoriety, etc.). It's ok to have
some end goals, just don't make them the reason you do something.

------
Cd00d
My office's filtering blocked the site for reasons of pornography...

------
mkirklions
Is the website down?

In my area, I just need a successful person.

Lots of 6 fig earners from their day job, cant find a soul doing anything
outside that.

I already have a popular website, but I'm having trouble doing the business
side of things.

